# The things you find on Facebook



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The village where I was born.
The huge house that became an old peoples home, we used to go and pinch walnuts that had dropped off the tree behind the home.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=405582176206885



The second video @ 2.07 mins was the first job I ever had wage £2.00 a week, lasted 3 weeks, it was sooooooo boring I soon found another job In another factory that was also boring, but paid good money £7.00 a week.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1029764170455346


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan. I am following old Kingston posts and finding all sorts of things I remember as a kid.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/262658957638708/

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Loved the dance one




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=271869026838792


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What dance one, where are the girls?
Where´s the contact for flirting?

Looks like the music sounds these days :frown2: dreadful.

Of course thats only my opinion as Dave would say. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

follow my link, it was in your OP, well part of it further down the page.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> follow my link, it was in your OP, well part of it further down the page.


Yes Puddle I did follow your link, two blokes making spectacles of themselves wiggling around the floor, almost looked the same caper all the way through just a different sound and different clothes. >

You find all sorts of other stuff on there, I was pointing out my home village and my first job only.


----------

